# Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????



## michel66 (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

ich leide unter o.g. Problem, wenn ich auf der Ostsee mit einem Angelkutter mitfahre - natürlich nicht bei Windstille oder leichtem Wind.

Weht der Wind aber kräftiger, werde ich relativ schnell seekrank in Form von Übelkeit bis hin zum :v 

Ich nehme vor Fahrtantritt meistens eine Reisetablette ein, aber die hilft nur sehr unzuverlässig.

Habt Ihr Tipps oder Mittelchen, die erfolgreich die Seekrankheit bekämpfen????? Würde mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank - michel66


----------



## thunfish-joe (25. Oktober 2003)

hi michel66!
Ich habe selbiges Problem wie du, nehme aber wie du Reise Tabletten(30min vor Fahrt die Erste). In der Apotheke bekommst du auch noch Kaugummis gegen Uebelkeit, die nehme ich dann auch noch falls es mir sehr schlecht geht! Bis jetzt hat das immer geholfen sodass ich in Ruhe angeln konnte! Aber man ist durch die Medikamente immer sehr muede! 
mfg
jörg


----------



## mot67 (25. Oktober 2003)

habe zum glück nicht soviel probleme mit seekrankheit, aber was helfen soll, so komisch es sich anhört: 
mit vollem magen an bord gehen! man soll mit leerem magen wesentlich schneller seekrank werden als ohne! 
ausserdem kann man dann besser anfüttern


----------



## grünfüssler (25. Oktober 2003)

es gibt in der apotheke auch tabletten mit dem namen "postafen"
sind im normalfall verschreibungspflichtig,sollte aber für deinen arzt bei deinen beschwerden kein problem sein.
die tabletten nimmst du eine halbe stunde vor ablegen ein,du wirst garantiert nicht seekrank !!!!
auch müdigkeit und ermattung (wie bei manch anderem mittel) konnte ich nicht feststellen.
die tabletten haben bei 3-4 m wellengang auf den kanaren schon sehr gute dienste geleistet.
sehr angenehmer nebeneffekt:  seitdem ich die 3 tablette eingenommen hatte komme ich nun ganz ohne tabletten aus.
bin seitdem schon ettliche male wieder auf dem atlantik unterwegs gewesen,auch bei extremsten wellen/winden  konnte ich pizza und belegte brötchen futtern während der rest der angler schon halbtot über der reling gehangen hat und neptun opfern musste 
gruss......dasempfiehlpostafenfussel


----------



## Matrix (25. Oktober 2003)

Moin Michel,
also nun ein paar praktische Tips aus meiner Marinezeit:
Essen ist ok aber bitte nicht zu fettig...
Nikotin und vor allem Koffein (Kaffee) ist "tödlich"..
Am besten du suchst dir einen Platz am Drehpunkt des Schiffes (meist auf höhe des Maschinenraumes) aber vorsicht Auspuffgase sind ebenfalls nicht förderlich...
Versuch das schaukeln aus den Beinen heraus abzufangen..
Bleib an der frischen Luft und konzentrier dich auf den Horizont..
Und am besten lenk dich ab sagen wir mal mit dem Drill eines Großdorsches..
So solltest du auch auf diese Reisetabletten verzichten können
Gruß
Jan


----------



## wildbootsman (25. Oktober 2003)

Auf jeden Fall vorher keinen Kaffee trinken. Ich fahre selber mit dem Boot aber bin noch (Glück gehabt) nicht See krank geworden. Andere die mit an Bord waren aber schon. Am besten ist sich ablenken oder ablenken lassen. Die Kutter schauckeln öfter mehr als man bei den Wellen erwartet. Bis man durch Angeln abgelenkt wird in der Mitte des Schiffes aufhalten, da ist es am ruhigsten.

wildboostman


----------



## Condor (25. Oktober 2003)

...ich nutze "transdermale Pflaster".

Heissen "Scopoderm TTS" sind verschreibungspflichtig und werden hinters Ohr geklebt.

Ein Pflaster wirkt bis zu 3 Tage.


Gruss
Condor


----------



## schwedenfan83 (25. Oktober 2003)

lass dich in Kiel zu welt kommen


----------



## Justus (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leidensgenosse,
ier ist ein interessanter Link zum Thema.
http://www.esys.org/seekrank/index.html



Justus


----------



## michel66 (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

vielen Dank für die schnellen und teils sehr ausführlichen Erfahrungen und Tips!!! 

- mit dem Pflaster hört sich gut (werde ich mir mal verschreiben lassen).
- Postafen habe ich mir in Norwegen aus der Apo geholt (wirkt bei mir leider nicht immer)
- vor der Abfahrt essen, das habe ich allerdings bisher genau anders gemacht, werde ich nächstes Mal ausprobieren)
@ Justus: Danke für den Link (Infos bis zum Abwinken)

Nochmals recht herzlichen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende (vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal beim Pilken auf der Ostsee)

Gruß michel66 #h


----------



## Palometta (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe auch Probleme mit dem K****
Mir helfen auch keine Medikamente da ich dann einfach nur müde 
bin.
ich bleibe bei jedem Wetter an Deck , und suche mir einen Punkt
am Horizont zur Orientierung !
Alkohol , Kola und Kaffee versuche ich in Maßen zu halten .
wenn's dann doch kommt einfach nicht groß wehren sondern Augen zu und nicht gegen den Wind !


Übrigens 
Auf kleinen Booten habe ich keinen Probleme immer nur auf Kuttern !


----------



## michel66 (25. Oktober 2003)

@ Palometta

ich kann das bestätigen mit den kleinen Booten - in Norwegen habe ich das Problem nicht, nur auf den Kuttern.


----------



## Fishbuster (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Spucknapfgegner!
Nach 30 Jahren Sportbootfahren werde ich heute auch noch Seekrank wenn es denn ganz dicke kommt. Fast alle haben irgendwie mal Probleme damit. Seit ca. 10 Jahren fahre ich nun fast ausschliesslich auf dem recht rauhen Atlantik herum und das mit Angelgäste. Hier ist meine Erfahrung mit dem "Anfüttern".
Es fördert: Restalkohol, wenig Schlaf, alle Milchspeisen beim Frühstück wie z.B. Müsli, Banane, sehr fettige Speisen, einen Platz direkt vorne auf dem Boot, wenn das Schiff rollt d.h. seitlich schaukelt, unter Deck gehen mit schlechter Luft (WC), Spritgeruch u. Auspuffgase etc.!
 Was hilft ist: fast alle medizinischen Mittel je nach Person (machen aber alle müde), das o.g. Pflaster hinter dem Ohr ist meisten gut und mein Favorit, Coca Cola mit ohne oder wenig Kohlensäure drinken (Geheimtip von Segler), einen Platz hinten auf dem Boot (ist aber vom Schiffstyp etwas abhängig), besser immer an der frischen Luft bleiben, selten ist es unter Deck besser, öfter mal  Boot  fahren wegen der Gewöhnung, wenn man ausgeschlafen und normal gefrühstückt hat und auch der "Sprit" vom Vorabend nicht soviel war, hat man schon 50% gewonnen!
Dies ist meine Sammlung -Problem Seekrank- mit Gästen. Petri Heil#h


----------



## Condor (25. Oktober 2003)

...also bei Cola oder anderen Getränken hab ich eher die Erfahrung gemacht je mehr Kohlensäure um so besser.

Musste dann immer nach nem Schluck kräftig "Aufstossen"(rülpsen) und bin so ums füllen meines kleinen blauen Eimerchens kommen....:m


----------



## Magnus (25. Oktober 2003)

> ...ich nutze "transdermale Pflaster".
> Heissen "Scopoderm TTS" sind verschreibungspflichtig und werden hinters Ohr geklebt.
> Ein Pflaster wirkt bis zu 3 Tage..


Hallo Kärringar...
Ich bin niemals seekrank gewesen. (Danke!) Bin aber seit 20 Jahre nach Norwegen gefahren zusammen mit seekranke Freunde und habe auch als Charterguide, in Schweden und die Azores, mit viele Kunden geangelt. Das einzige was wirklich gut hilft ist Scopoderm.

Punkt.

Ha de´
/Magnus


----------



## Tiffy (26. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin #h,

ich werd nicht ( mehr ) Seekrank. Hatte ich als Junge mal Probleme mit ist aber schon lange her. 

Seekrankheit ist ein mentales Problem. Ist man mal Seekrank geworden braucht man ziemlich lange um den Gedanken der Seekrankheit wieder aus dem Kopf zu bekommen. Ist es auf nem Kutter passiert das an mal richtig Seekrank war dann denkt man da immer wieder dran wenn man auf nem Kutter geht. Meistens schon am Abend davor. Und wenn man lange genug dran denkt dann wird man auch Seekrank.....

Das Meer ist Seekrankmäßig auch nichts anderes wie ein Karrussell auf dem Jahrmarkt..... oder so. Jedenfalls ist es das allerbeste sich abzulenken. Ich mache das immer mit Kaffee, fetter Wurst ( Salami )und reichlich Käse. Komisch bei mir hilft es, bei anderen ist das der Grund für die Seekrankheit.....

Mein Opa ( U-Boot-Kommandant ) hat mir mal nen Tip gegeben;
Du nimmst ein Stück Speck das gerade noch so durch die Speiseröhre passt, bindest daran einen Bindfaden. Dann das Stück Speck runterschlucken und den Bindfaden aus dem Mund gucken lassen. Wenn es soweit ist und man brechem muss dann nur kurz am Band ziehen um den Magenausgang zu verschließen. Da kommt nichts mehr raus


----------



## michel66 (26. Oktober 2003)

@ Tiffy

- also den Tip Deines Opas werde ich wohl nicht übernehmen, da wird mir selbst hier beim Lesen vorm PC schon schlecht und das mit Kaffee und fetter Wurst ist wohl auch nicht zu empfehlen.

Aber bei einem Punkt kann ich Dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen, nämlich das es sich um ein mentales Problem handelt.

In der Tat mache ich mir schon vorher Gedanken, wie stark denn der Wind sein wird, ob der Magen mitmacht usw. - man denkt eigentlich auch während der Fahrt permanent nur daran. Besonders schlimm ist es, wenn man erfährt, das die Tour rüber nach Dänemark geht - da weiß man, daß die Anfahrt gute 2,5 Std. dauert und die Rückfahrt ebenfalls.

Bei einer kürzeren Anfahrt von 1 Stunde wird man relativ schnell abgelenkt, weil dann die Angelei beginnt - dann ist für mich die Seekrankheit nahezu besiegt.

Den Vorschlägen hier im Board nach zu urteilen, scheint folgende Variante den Erfolg zu bringen:

- Pflaster "Scopoderm TTS"
- vorher etwas essen
- auf dem Schiff mittig aufhalten (Drehpunkt) bei frischer Luft und den Horizont im Blick behalten
- Ablenken durch Gespräche usw.
- Verzicht auf Koffein/Alkohol 

Ich werde mich bei meiner nächsten Tour mal komplett danach richten - ich bin gespannt und werde dann berichten.

Gruß michel66 

#w


----------



## Matrix (26. Oktober 2003)

Moin Tiffy,
ich kenne das Speckschnurschlucken auch von der Marine, allerdings so: Wenn einem schlecht ist und man nicht so richtig Kot.. kann dann runter mit dem Ding und wieder hoch, dann kann man in allen Regenbogenfarben:v 
Ich will da auch nicht weiter drauf eingehen 
PS Diese Praktik ist bei der Marine mittlerweile streng verboten!!


----------



## havkat (26. Oktober 2003)

Moin!

Ich bin (Aegir sei Dank) noch nie seekrank gewesen.

Habe aber bei Freunden beobachtet, dass es schon vor der Ausfahrt losgeht. Ängstlich wird der Wind geprüft, usw.

Seekrankheit entsteht im Kopf, sowohl psychisch als auch physisch (Mittelohr).

Das allerbeste Mittel ist immer noch, den Gleichgewichtssinn zu beruhigen.
Beim Fischen auf den Horizont (in Norg auf die Berge ) schauen.

So frei nach Galilei: "Gib mir einen festen Punkt....."


----------



## fishing-willi (26. Oktober 2003)

also ich hab zum glück kein problem mit seekrank´heit!ich frühstücke vorher vernünftig und halt mich denn die ganze zeit auf deck auf, da merkt man das geschaukel nicht so, auch wenn man dafür meistens richtig nass wird von der gischt!
naja und für die, die leider darunter leiden hab ich auch noch nen tip: einfach vorher schokoladenpudding essn und dazu pfefferminztee trinken!!
das hilft zwar nicht, aber dafür schmeckt es beim k***** nach Aftr Eight!!!


----------



## Tiffy (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fishing-willi _
> *tip: einfach vorher schokoladenpudding essn und dazu pfefferminztee trinken!!
> das hilft zwar nicht, aber dafür schmeckt es beim k***** nach After Eight!!! *



:q:q:q  #6


----------



## Chris7 (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi, meine Antwort kommt zwar etwas spät, aber dafür kann ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung berichten:

Also, die Tips vom Fishbuster kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Keine Milch, nix schwer Verdauliches (Müsli, Vollkorn, ...) und keinen Alkohol! 

Das Wichtigste: Gut ausgeschlafen auf´s Boot gehen. Das ist das Allerwichtigste! Mittig aufhalten, weil man da die Wellen nicht so mitbekommt. Keine Abgase einatmen und sich vor allem an Deck aufhalten.

Zu Scopoderm (Pflaster) kann ich nur sagen, daß es bei mir nicht gut gewirkt hat. Vielleicht hierzu mal ne kurze Erfahrung: Das Pflaster habe ich mir zweimal am Abend vor der Ausfahrt hinter´s Ohr geklebt und bin dann ins Bett gegangen. Das enthaltene Mittel hat ja den Effekt, daß es (wie viele andere Mittel gegen Seekrankheit auch!) die Wahrnehmung herabsetzt. Dein Körper bzw. das Seekrankheit auslösende Mittelohr bekommt also die Bewegungen nicht mehr so richtig mit. Als ich dann am anderen Morgen aufgestanden bin, bin ich erstmal gegen die Wand und den Türrahmen gerannt, weil mein Gleichgewichts- und Orientierungssinn doch stärker eingeschränkt war. (Das gibt sich aber nach kurzer Zeit!). 

Das Mittel, welches mir am besten hilft (und das hat auch Stiftung Warentest vor ca. zwei Jahren festgestellt) ist "Vomacur". Eine Tablette ca. eine halbe bis eine Stunde vor der stürmischen Ausfahrt genommen und dann noch mal eine unmittelbar vor dem Auslaufen, hilft bei mir sehr gut. 

Und niemals nüchtern an Bord gehen. Der Magen muß etwas zum Arbeiten haben! An Bord dann ruhig weiteressen. Ich nehme dann sehr gerne Energieriegel, die speziell für Ausdauerwettkämpfe entwickelt wurden, zu mir (z. B. PowerBar). Die sind leicht verdaulich und man hat was im Bauch. Und Äpfel.

Cola vertrage ich auch sehr gut auf dem Schiff. Meiner Meinung nach verträgt sich das Coffein auch ganz gut mit der einschläfernden Wirkung der Tabletten (Vomacur). 

Und noch ein Tip, der bis jetzt noch überhaupt nich angesprochen wurde: Paß auf, wenn Du Dich zu sehr auf´s Angeln konzentrierst. Gerade bei der Konzentration wird mir öfter flau im Magen. Immer mal wieder in Richtung Horizont schauen. Vielleicht geht Dir so mal ein Biß durch die Lappen, aber es steigert das Wohlbefinden ungemein!

Bei weiteren Fragen gerne eine Mail.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

> einfach vorher schokoladenpudding essn und dazu pfefferminztee trinken!!



das ist echt cool. 
Schon fast was fürs Witzeforum:q 
Kann mir aber schon vorstellen das es etwas angenehmer ist.:m


----------



## Zwergpirat (27. Oktober 2003)

Da ich einer von denen bin, die ihrem Vaterland mal auf einem Schiff dienen mussten, kann ich hier folgende Erfahrungswerte zum besten geben.
Wenn jemand seekrank wurde konnte er sich folgende Mittelchen verabreichen lassen: Zuerst Pillen, wenn das nicht half, gab es die schon erwähnten Pflaster und schließlich, für die ganz harten Fälle, Zäpfchen. 

Glücklicherweise habe ich keine richtigen Probleme mit Seekrankheit, aber auch ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß ein voller Magen hilft.

Also mit vollem Magen an Bord gehen und dann auch immer kräftig weiter mümmeln.
Das hat auch den Vorteil, daß, wenn man sich dann doch übergeben muß, es doch etwas länger dauert, bis man zu dem Punkt kommt, an dem man den braunen Ring wieder runterschlucken muß :q


----------



## rueganer (27. Oktober 2003)

Als alter "Klippenkotzer" kann ich nur folgendes zu dem Thema sagen:

Gehst Du schon mit dem Gedanken "ich muß reiern o.ä." aufs Schiff, dann hast Du schon verloren und es wird kommen was da kommen muß.

Wer einmal richtig seekrank war und schon mit dem berühmten Sprung über Bord seinem Leiden ein Ende setzen wollte, wird immer dieses "Kopfproblem" haben und dieses Problem verschwindet nur dann aus dem Kopf a) wenn man keinen Fuß mehr auf ein Schiff setzt, oder b) es wie ein Stehaufmännchen immer wieder versucht, letzteres macht aber mehr Sinn, sofern man sich an ein paar Regeln hält.

Man sollte es nach Möglichkeit immer versuchen ausgeschlafen und frisch an Bord zu gehen.

Überaus wichtig ist ein gutes und in Ruhe eingenommenes Frühstück, wer Tabletten oder ähnliches nutzen will, sollte das grundsätzlich ca. 30min nach dem Essen tun, ansonsten hat man den Effekt schnell müde zu werden da dem Körper  ein "chemisches Sättigungsgefühl" suggeriert wird.

Packt Euch kleine Verpflegungsrationen ein, die mal schnell zwischendurch gemümmelt werden können. Bananen zum Beispiel sind sehr gute "Abfahrtssnacks", haben wenig Säuren und beruhigen den Magen. 

Nach Möglichkeit sollte der Genuss von Alkohol am Vorabend auf das "berühmte eine Einschlafbier" reduziert werden, d.h. nur solche Mengen zu sich nehmen, die man morgens nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr merken sollte.

Heißen Kaffee sollte man nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, ab Mittag schmeckt er eh nach Thermosbuddel und ist nur noch lauwarm.
Ist auch schön harntreibend und entzeiht dem Körper Flüssigkeit.

Tee ist da die bessere Alternative, noch besser ist eine Thermosbuddel mit Hühnerbrühe. Ist kräftig und beruhigt den Magen.

Immer ein bis zwei trockene Brötchen oder Weißbrot dabei haben, sollte die Reierei im Anmarsch sein, immer kleine Stücken essen, dazu Mineralwasser oder Cola, aber mit wenig Kohlensäure trinken. Hilft meistens.

Das "Rumsitzen" in den verqualmten Logies, mit dem "guten Gemisch" von Dieselmief, straffem Männerdeo aus Fisch und Schweiß und sonstigen Wohlgerüchen ist unwahrscheinlich "kotzfördernd" , manchmal haut es selbst die hartgesottensten Urgesteine von der Schwelle, das hat mich auch schon mal ausgeschäkelt.

Bleibt an Deck, sucht Euch ne Windgeschützte Ecke in Schiffsmitte, oder wandert ein bischen umher, labert den Käptn oder die Besatzung voll, Beschäftigt sein ist nicht verkehrt.

Nichts gegen ein Bierchen oder den einen Erfolgskümmi oder Feigli, aber es sollte bei dem einen bleiben.

Eins noch, sofern man merkt "dat kommt so langsam" dann sucht Euch ne ruhige Ecke (auf die Windrichtungen achten) und steckt den Finger in den Hals und danach gurgelt Euch Mund und Rachen sauber, steckt Euch einen Pfeffi, Kaugummi oder Bonbon in den Mund, das man den Reiergeschmack los wird, Süsstoffe beruhigen den Magen danach und dann wieder versuchen was zu essen.

P.S. Bei meiner ersten beruflichen Seefahrt wollte ich nach dem zweiten Sturmtag auch fast sterben, aber die Chief verordnete mir Arbeit und trocken Brot, ich hätte Ihn sehr gerne gelyncht, aber ich habs überstanden.

ist meistens ne Kopfsache....


----------



## Palometta (27. Oktober 2003)

Eigendlich wurde jetzt schon alles über das Thema gesagt

Nur der Spaßfaktor wurde vergessen
Man darf sich halt auch nicht sofort aufgeben , sonst wird es
nur noch schlimmer !
Letztes Jahr waren wir 4 Tage mit der "SY Marco Polo " unterwegs .
Schon bei der Ankunft in Heiligenhafen hieß es " Heute fährt kein Kutter mehr raus ". 
Wir fuhren ja zum Glück auf einen Großsegler .
Als wir dann unsere Kabinen bezogen hatten und das Schiff auf Kurs Lolland ging habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Auf halbem Weg gabs dann Mittag. (bis dahin war trotz Windstärke 5-6 alles im grünen Bereich )
Also runter in die Messe und essen fassen !
kaum hatte ich die ersten Bissen unter da hielt ich es für angebracht wieder an Deck zu gehen . ( Alles grinste )
Nach dem ich mir " Alles noch mal durch den Kopf gehen ließ "bin ich wieder in die Messe und habe mir einen 2. Teller fertig gemacht und erklärte den anderen daß Reis in der Nase ein fürchterliches Gefühl sei. ( KEINER grinste )
Das Essen habe ich dann mit an Deck genommen und alles war wunderbar.
Zwei weiteren Kollegen wurde dann auch übel und die haben sich
mit Medikamenten vollgestopft auf ihre Kabinen zurückgezogen.
die haben wir dann den ganzen Tag nicht mehr gesehen.
An den folgenden Tagen ware die dann auch meistens dort,mir ging es gut.
Ich habe einfach nicht mehr drüber nachgedacht,hatte keine Zeit mußte pilken .

Also wenns dann soweit ist ,am besten raus damit und wieder
nachladen. Es wird schon besser von mal zu mal #h


----------



## Esoxologe (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so herzlich gelacht wie bei all euren Zeilen,köstlich ,wirklich.
Bei meinen wenigen Ausfahrten war ich auch dem Würgetod stets näher als dem richtigen Leben.Mein Schicksal will es aber immer das ich es Oberkante Unterlippe habe, aber nicht rausbringe.Das lässt mich länger leiden( Geil für Masochisten).
Im Jahr 2000 waren wir mit 12 Mann auf dem Ferrari der Ostsee.Als das Schiff bei BFT 6 endlich "stillstand" begann ein hauen und stechen um die Windschlüpfrigsten Plätze an Bord.
Ich habe mich den ganzen Tag über die " Grünen" totgelacht,teilweise haben sie Stereo gereihert,es war Gigantisch lustig. Aber gespuckt habe ich nie,leider.Im Gegenteil.
Als Mittags Erbsensuppe mit Wurst gereicht wurde,habe ich von meinem Freund " Ironman"die Portion auch noch gelöffelt und prompt gings mir ca. 1 Stunde echt gut.Die Kaugummis haben mir nur das Maul betäubt,so ein Zeug nehme ich nicht mehr.Aber `ne Erbsensuppe mit Würstchen........


----------



## Hummer (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr richtig seekrank, habe aber manchmal so leichte Übelkeitsanwandlungen. Ich mümmel dann gerne Salzstangen, immer so zwei, drei Stück über einen längeren Zeitraum. Bei mir hilft´s.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## FroDo (27. Oktober 2003)

nur eines noch:

auch frieren fördert die seekrankheit,

ich war über 5 jahre lang problemfrei bis es mich dieses jahr bei einer läppischen 4 entschärft hat; hatte auf meinen schwimmanzug verzichtet, weil eigentlich sommer war, dann kam recht unerwartet doch die kälte und mit ihr das unwohlsein. alles was den körper schwächt trägt meiner meinung nach seinen beitrag zur seekrankheit bei. 

@ Palometta
so ist`s richtig, nie aufgegeben und den lästermäulern contra geben, selbstmitleid verstärkt das unwohlsein nur noch mehr und irgendwann erwischt es sowieso jeden...


----------



## Wallerknaller (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

bei mir wirkt Postafen mit dem Wirkstoff Meclozindihydrochlorid als Antihistaminikum echt super. 
Hat nur den einen Nachteil, daá die Tabletten schon vor dem Auftreten von Beschwerden eingenommen werden sollten.

Gruá Wallerknaller 
Teilnehmer der Sturmheimfahrt Leonie


----------



## wombat (27. Oktober 2003)

Probiere mal HAPPY-PEP Kaugummies/Apotheke-rezeptfrei-ca.6€
Die helfen sofort, auch während des Ko... kannst Du die nehmen.
Ich nehme seit 5 jahre meine Kinder ab-&-zu mit Hochseeangeln
& Sie leben noch (sind jetzt 14+16 ) dank Happy-Pep !
Durch das ständigen Kaugummi kauen ist das Gleichgewichts-Organ im Ohr ständig an arbeiten.

Es wirkt & Schmeckt


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Oktober 2003)

Die Tips mit Essen (auch Fett und mit Müsli) und Cola trinken unterschreibe ich auch. Zu Medikamenten kann ich nichts sagen, hab noch nie welche genommen.
Ich habe (wenn überhaupt) auch beim eigentlichen Angeln überhaupt keine Probleme, nur auf der Anfahrt und beim ersten Stop, wenn man sich vom Fahren auf Stehen umgewöhnen muss.

Daher verkrieche ich mich auf der Anfahrt normal in eine warme abgelegene Ecke in der Kabine und Penne. Irgendwie scheint der Körper im Schlaf das Gleichgewichtsorgan auszuschalten. Beim ersten Stop lasse ich mich dann vom Kollegen wecken.

Einziges Problem ist, dass man bei 7BFT schonmal von der Bank fällt, wenn man sich nicht gut einklemmt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Palometta (28. Oktober 2003)

@wombat
Mit den Kaugummis aus derApotheke habe ich das auch mal 
probiert aber ich finde die schmecken wie Katze hinten  

Ne, Ne  dann doch Lieber :v :v :v


----------



## Esoxologe (29. Oktober 2003)

Und ich hatte irgendwelche riesigen Kautabletten,die wie Laterne ganz unten schmeckten.Muss ich  echt nicht mehr haben.Brrrrr..


----------



## marschel (29. Oktober 2003)

hi @all,

ich war noch nie seekrank....liegt in der familie...(alle zur see gefahren = salzwasser in den adern)..

nen reund von mir war ne totale landratte, und dann marine für 12 jahre. die gewöhnung dauert aber nen bischen so ca. 6 wochen.....

unser rezept ab windstärke 7: ein hartgekochtes ei und nen jägermeister kurz vor abfahrt.....

ich hab keine ahnung aber wir praktizieren das so....

scherz bei seite: gegen die seekrabkheit hilft wirklich nur die gewöhnung, da mußt du durch. es gibt bestimmt reisemittel, davon halte ich aber persönlich nix. 

es gibt auch menschen, die das nie ablegen......


wie schon gesagt ist ne mentale sache und ne sache des gleichgewichtssinn. findet im mittelohr statt...hast du es wirklich fies drin...kriegst du nie die kurve...kannst du deinnen körper überlisten, bist du für jahre geheilt.....

so ist es nun mal.....

jung von der küst-.......

marschel


----------



## Capreolustix (7. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Meine Frau ist sehr empfindlich gegen Seekrankheit, nimmt Super-Pep- Kaugummis und macht dann seetechnisch alles mit.
Bei Angelausfahrt mit Starkwind von achtern in Karibik wurde mir ausnahmsweise ebenfalls schlecht, habe die Kaugummis meiner Frau probiert, schmecken nicht - aber helfen.
Pflaster habe ich schon bei anderen Leuten gesehen, die haben trotzdem gereihert.


----------



## Spacelight (7. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Moin Moin
Habe im Fernsehen vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht über eine Brille gegen Seekrankheit gesehen. Sie soll angeblich helfen, aber wenn ich den Preis sehe wird mir schon an Land schlecht.
Gugst du hier: http://www.esys.org/seekrank/brille.html
Gruß Spacelight


----------



## Hasenfuß (7. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Moin,

da ich hier eh gerade über meinem Studierkram (Pharmazie) brüte, kann ich ja mal aus der einschlägigen Fachliteratur zitieren:

Auslöser für das Erbrechen an Bord eines Schiffes, Flugzeuges etc. sind die sogenannten Kinetosen (=Bewegungskrankheiten). Diese können durch schnelle, sich wiederholende passive Veränderungen des Gleichgewichts, mangelhafter Fixierung der rasch am Auge vorbeiziehenden Gegenstaände und psychische Erregung entstehen. 

Was kann man tun?

1.) Nicht reisen- das ist doof:c 
2.) Wie schon von meinen Vorrednern empfohlene Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergreifen: Am Drehpunkt des Schiffes stehen, wobei man auf Längs- und Querbewegungen achten muß. Nicht auf Möwen in 1m Entfernung kucken...|uhoh: :v ! Lieber den Horizont fixieren. Frische Luft ist auch besser als psychische Erregung (Zigaretten und Kartenspiel unter Deck). Abgase wurden ja auch schon als nicht förderlich erkannt. 
3.) Wirkt bei mir gut: Voller Bauch, Freude auf den Fisch, leckerer Pfefferminztee (beruhigt den Magen+Darm+Person), und locker etwas plauschen...#g NEIN, auch kein Alkohol!

4.) Natürlich kann man dann auch noch auf die Pharmazie zurückgreifen.

Brechreiz unterdrücken durch Antihistaminika (#4 ). Dabei benutzt man Chlorphenoxamin (Rodavan), Dimenhydrinat (Reisetabletten-ratiopharm, Superpep, Vertigo-Vomex, Vomacur, Vomex A, u.a.) und Meclozin (Peremesin, Postadoxin, Postafen). In Klammern stehen die Handelsnamen der Präparate.
Außerdem gibt es noch Scopolamin in Form eines Pflasters (Scopoderm TTS), das man sich hinters Ohr kleben kann (ganz klein). Vorteil: kleben und vergessen!#6 

*Disclaimer:* Ich bin weder prakizierender Arzt, noch approbierter Apotheker. Daher *unbedingt einen Arzt oder Apotheker konsultieren!!!* Diese Personen können fachlich richtig beraten, und sind voll schuldfähig...:q 
Ich bin noch in der Ausbildung! Die obigen Angaben beruhen auf eigenen Feststellungen oder sind Auszüge aus Lehrbüchern!

Frag doch mal nach dem Pflaster, das ist extra für Schifffahrten und Flüge gedacht! Gute Besserung...


----------



## Yupii (8. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

also, ich besorge mir "Superpep", Kaugummi aus der Apotheke, wirkt sofort, ist rezeptfrei. Ich habe davon erst einmal eins vor Jahren auf dem Gelben Riff bei Windstärke 5 benötigt. Ebenso, wenn möglich mittig auf dem Schiff und an Deck sich aufhalten, auf den Horizont schauen, nicht einen Punkt fixieren, das bringt das Gleichgewichtsorgan sonst eventuell durcheinander und vernünftig frühstücken.

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Hasenfuß (8. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Moin,

bisher bin ich auch immer ohne chemische Keule ausgekommen...#6


----------



## Condor (8. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*



			
				Hasenfuß schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Außerdem gibt es noch Scopolamin in Form eines Pflasters (Scopoderm TTS), das man sich hinters Ohr kleben kann (ganz klein). Vorteil: kleben und vergessen!#6
> 
> Frag doch mal nach dem Pflaster, das ist extra für Schifffahrten und Flüge gedacht! Gute Besserung...




Das Pflaster bekommt man, aufrund der zum Teil recht heftigen möglichen Nebenwirkungen, eh nur auf ein Privatrezept vom Hausarzt.

Mir helfen sie jedenfalls.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Ich hatte auch furchtbare Angst, dass ich seekrank werden könnte in Norge. 

Ich habe mich einfach an einige Regeln gehalten, von denen ich dachte, dass sie mich davor bewahren! 

1. Wenig bis gar kein Alkohol am Abend zuvor, kein Alkohol auf dem Boot ! 
2. Ausgeschlafen sein ! 
3. Zum Frühstück wenig Kaffee bzw. wenig Milch, lieber Saft, Wasser, oder Cola ! 
4. Ab und zu einfach mal die Augen zu machen und 2-3 Minuten konzentriert atmen. 

Es hat geholfen, ich war weder auf der Fähre noch auf den Booten seekrank, lediglich ein einziges mal bin leicht "blass" geworden... und zwar als Dorsch1 und bine einen rohen Köhler auf dem Boot gefressen haben... bahh.. da wird mir jetzt noch schlecht...  :q 

Ich habe auf dem Boot ganz normal meine Vorfächer geknüpft, Pilker montiert usw.. war gar kein Problem !


----------



## Alf Stone (8. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Wichtig ist für mich, daß ich an der frischen Luft bin. Vorher nehm ich immer ein-zwei Reisetabletten und dann wird mir nicht übel.
Das schlimmste ist für mich an Deck Zigarettenrauch, da wird mir sehr schnell übel.
Gestern auch. War aufm Kutter und hab unten in der Koje allein gessessen und geratzt und unbemerkt hatten sich dann zwei Kollegen dazu gesetzt und quarzten die ganze Bude voll und das plus den reichlichen Wellengang hat schon ausgereicht , um ein kurzes Gefühl der Übelkeit zu erzeugen. Aber dann raus nach oben, frische Luft und alles war wieder gut!


----------



## norge_klaus (8. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Wenn einem so richtig übel ist, dann ruhig  :v 
Unterdrücken ist viel schlimmer ! Danach wirds meistens besser.  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Palometta (8. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> .......Ich habe mich einfach an einige Regeln gehalten, von denen ich dachte, dass sie mich davor bewahren!
> 
> 1. Wenig bis gar kein Alkohol am Abend zuvor, kein Alkohol auf dem Boot !
> 2. Ausgeschlafen sein !
> .............



 :q  :q  :q 
Franz die Pics sind online   #y 

@norge_klaus

#6 #6

Sag' ich doch der Mist muß raus  :q 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Pepe (9. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Hallo,mir haben Kieler Blauwasser Segler schon vor Jahren zum verschreibungspflichtigem Mittel"Sibellium" geraten.Wirkt leicht beruhigend und beugt dem Innenohr-Schwindel vor.
Bei mir hat es bei einigen heftigen Herbstpassagen von Esbjerg nach Newcastle gut geholfen.Ich durfte frühmorgens die Bar zumachen,während fast alle anderen ganz heftig nach KUUURRT gerufen haben.
Gruß Pepe


----------



## folkfriend (9. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Moin Moin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

So kann`s kommen !

Den Hinweis mit dem Kaffee kann ich auch bestätigen

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Einmal laut :v *Ullllllrich* rufen soll auch helfen! Bei mir hat es funktioniert...danach ging es mir besser!:g


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

@Palometta.. naja.. ich definiere "wenig bis gar kein" vielleicht etwas anders als mancher Preusse :q :q 

Ne aber mal im Ernst, ich fahr nicht zum Saufen in den Urlaub.... in meinem Alter lassen sich dafür noch genügend andere Anlässe finden


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne aber mal im Ernst, ich fahr nicht zum Saufen in den Urlaub.... in meinem Alter lassen sich dafür noch genügend andere Anlässe finden


Stimmt Franzl, Ihr sauft dann halt mal das Dorf leer  Das kenn ich trotz meines hohen Alters auch noch


----------



## Palometta (9. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Palometta.. naja.. ich definiere "wenig bis gar kein" vielleicht etwas anders als mancher Preusse  :q :q



Danke das hab' ich jetzt auch verstanden  |gr: 

Schau mal in mein Profil  #y  #4 

ich denke das müssen wir in Berlin mal ausdiskutieren  #g 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## bernd noack (11. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*






 da ja reise-und damit auch seekrankheit ein weltweites problem darstellt hat vor kurzem auch das malayische anglermagazin ROD&LINE einen artikel darueber veroeffentlicht und besonders natuerliche mittel empfohlen : 1. trinken von ZITRONENSAFT ist ein populaeres mittel---2. einatmen des duftes einer frisch zerschnittenen ZITRONE---3.INGWER und dessen produkte-bonbons,tee,usw. ist bekannt als heilmittel---4. KOFFEINHALTIGE GETRAENKE wie tee und kaffe aber auch milchdrinks sind vor und waerend der seefahrt zu meiden---da ich oefters zwischen malaysia und sumatra ueber die strasse von mallaca mit der faehre unterwegs bin nehme ich eine in indonesien erhaeltliche tablette ANTIMON-10 tabletten fuer laecherliche 22 eurocent-das mittel darin ist DIMENHIDRINAT pro tablette mit 50 mg---sehr wirksam und haelt mehrere stunden an-evtl. gibt es tabletten mit diesen bestandteil DIMENHIDRINAT in deutschen apotheken zu kaufen-ansonsten :v

#h #6


----------



## Torskfisk (11. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Einen Vorschlag hätte ich auch noch, PASPERTIN, das ist eigentlich ein Magenmittel gegen Übelkeit und Erbrechen, wirkt aber auch gegen Seekrankheit hervorragend. Die Wirkungsweise ist auch hier nicht im Magen sondern es dämpft die Gleichgewichtskörperchen wie mit Watte, sodaß diese weniger durch den Seegang irritiert werden. Hat auch schon auf dem Gelben Riff geholfen, bei bummeligen 2,5 - 3 ,5 Metern See.|wavey: 

Aber schon etwa eine Stunde vor Fahrtbeginn einnehmen sonst........
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Honeyball (11. November 2004)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Sollten wir am 5.12.  auf der Forelle so etwas wie Wind oder Seegang haben, werde ich vorführen, wie Seekrankheit aussieht.  :v 

Am schlimmsten finde ich den Tipp mit den Zäpfchen. Wenn mir schlecht ist, krieg ich so'n Ding beim besten Willen nicht mehr geschluckt.  :q 

Nee, mal ernsthaft, meine Kinder bekamen für lange Autofahrten immer Vomex A in den Darmtrakt. Wenn die noch ok sind, werde ich vorsichtshalber auch mal eins reinschieben. 
Ansonsten hilft Fische drillen und gutes ausgewogenes leichtes Frühstück. Kaffee und schwarzer Tee hauen mich eher um, während ich bei gesüßtem Pfefferminztee gute Erfolge hatte (Verzögerung des  :v -Zeitpunktes um bis zu 2 Stunden).
Problem ist das mit dem Alkohol am Vorabend, das muss ich mir denn doch noch gut überlegen   
Ansonsten: gut gekotzt ist halb gefrühstückt
und beim Friedfischangeln hab ich doch auch immer angefüttert #6


----------



## LM2000 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Ich fahre nun auch schon seit paar Jahren so vier bis 5 Mal mit dem Kutter raus zum angeln. Beim ersten Mal dachte ich, ich muss sterben und wäre am liebsten über die Reeling  gesprungen, nur damit es endlich vorbei ist.
Eigntlich wusste ich ja, dass ich keine Schaukelei vertrage, deswegen sind Achterbahn oder selbst die kleinste Schaukel für mich tabu.:v
Also versuchte ich es mal mit "Reisegold" aus der Apotheke.
Und siehe da, beim nächsten "Wellen-Angeln" reierten die, die mich wegen der Tabletten als Weichei betitelt hatten und mir ging es gut!
Ich nehme immer eine gleich früh und eine zweite so nach etwa 4 Stunden, das langt für eine 8-Stunden-Ausfahrt.
Jetzt ist mir aber was passiert, was ich mir nicht erklären kann:
Waren schon 5 Stunden bei "Achterbahn-mäßigem Wellengang" unterwegs und mitten im Hochpumpen eines Dorsches wurde mir schlagartig, also ohne Vorankündigung kotzübel. Als ob in meinem Gehirn ein Schalter umgelegt wurde. Mein Kreislauf hat sich regelrecht verabschiedet, ich war leicht orientierungslos.|uhoh:
Nur ein flaches hinlegen unter Deck lies mich wieder etwas "normaler" werden. Nach etwa 2stündiger schauklicher Rückfahrt im Liegen auf dem Bauch war ich wenigstens wieder so weit, geradeaus laufen zu können und an Land wurde es zunehmend besser.
Kann es irgendwie sein, das die Tabletten nur bis zu einem bestimmten Level "funktionieren"??
Gibt es irgendwelche Mittelchen, die solchen Erlebnissen 100prozentig vorbeugen ohne dabei durch Nebenwirkungen andere Funktionen lahm zu legen? 
Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch ausreichende Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema und kann mir weiterhelfen??
Wäre toll, denn ich würde gern weiterhin Kutter fahren ohne das Risiko "lebend zu sterben"!!
Freue mich auf Eure Antworten...


----------



## kuhni2704 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Um das Thema nochmal aufzugreifen:

Grundsätzlich wird die Reisekrankheit/Seekrankheit im Kopf ausgelöst, der Körper empfindet andere bewegungen, als zum Beispiel die Augen wahrnehmen, z.B. dann, wenn man kein Ufer sieht. Das beste ist, immer einen Fixpunkt am Horizont zu haben (Leuchtturm, andere Schiffe etc.) 

Scopoderm TTS-Pflaster hilft ganz gut, man kriegt es allerdings nur auf Privatrezept (auch als Kassenpatient), wenn man keine anderen Erkrankungen hat, die das Pflaster rechtfertigen. 5 Pflaster (das ist die kleinste Einheit) kosten knapp unter 30 Euro. Das wichtigste ist, daß man das Pflaster rechtzeitig vor Kontakt mit den Wellen aufklebt (ca. 1 h vorher) und hinterher auch noch eine Weile belässt. Nicht ewig, denn die Nebenwirkungen gibt es, wenn auch nicht sehr schlimm.
Ich denke das Pflaster soll noch etwa 3-4 Stunden nach Ankunft belassen werden, sonst beginnt die Küche an zu schwanken, während man die Fische filetiert, das war meine eigene Erfahrung. Man sollte aber das Pflaster nicht verwenden, wenn man Grünen Star hat, oder Probleme mit der Prostata.

Von Paspertin-Tropfen, auch MCP, so heißt der Wirkstoff, halte ich im konkreten Fall der Seekrankheit relativ wenig, weil es auf vornehmlich auf den Magen wirkt, und v.a. die Entleerung des Magens in Richtung Dünndarm. Damit ist aber die Ursache des Problems nicht behoben, die liegt nämlich im Kopf, wie oben erwähnt.

Die anderen Sachen (Vomex, Superpep-Kaugummis) haben den gleichen Wirkstoff bei relativ geringen Nebenwirkungen und gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Auf alle Fälle ist jeder selbst verantwortlich, für die Sachen die er einwirft, jeder hat so seine Vorlieben und Tricks mit dene er die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Ich hoffe mit diesen Mitteilungen einigen Angelfreunden die Angst vor dem Kutter nehmen zu können.


----------



## micha_2 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

gibt von fielmann ne brille gegen seekrankheit. kostete vor 2jahren im angebot 89€. konnte sie aber noch nich probieren.


----------



## muz660socke (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich :vsobald ich ein Schiff gesehen habe. Seit 8 Jahren gönne ich mir 2 Stada Reisetabletten eine halbe Stunde vor Abfahrt und siehe da, es geht. Trotz ein paar Bierchen am Vorabend, Kaffee und Wurst zum Frühstück. Allerdings aufgepasst. Die Dinger mit Wasser sofort schlucken und nicht lutschen. Die Tabletten legen einem die ganze Schnute lahm.
Bei Windstärke 7 dem Kapitän beim Ausbau der Fäkalienpumpe im brüllend heißen Maschinenraum geholfen ohne zu ko.......
Ich schwöre auf die Teile und günstig sind sie auch.
Ansonsten toi toi toi.:q
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Joschitier (4. August 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Ich als alter Kotzbrocken ab Windstärke 6 bei 1,5m-2m See möchte mal kurz einpaar Erfahrungen loswerden, die euch eventuell helfen, bzw. helfen könnten.

1. Pfefferminztee ist besser als Kaffee oder Schwarztee (schmeckt beim :vauch besser )

2. ruhig was essen, sonst krampft der Magen arg, wenn da nichts ist zum ausspucken.

3. Die "Reisetabletten" (name wird aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht genannt) helfen bei mir nur bedingt, bis zu einem gewissem Seegang. Mich haben solche Dinger mal richtig ausgeschaltet. Sonst war es einmal raus mit dem Frühstück und weiterangeln. Mit den Tabletten lag ich 10 Std. flach und wollte eigentlich nur schlafen und sah aus wie ein Frosch (grün ist die Farbe der Hoffnung)

4. Reisegold wurde mir mittlerweile auch von hartgesottenen Seebären empfohlen, die sonst keine Probleme mit Seegang hatten.

5. Ein Pflaster Namens "Scopoderm" (Verschreibungspflichtig) soll angeblich auch wunder wirken. Allerdings müsst ihr bei Türrahmen aufpassen, weil man wirklich weggedröhnt wird!
6. Raus damit :vund weiter... so werde ich es weiter handhaben, solange es kein Wundermittel gibt, da mich die ganzen anderen Mittelchen immer nur müde machen!

7. Einige essen immer Salzstangen und trinken ausgeschüttelte Cola - Weiss nicht, ob das hilft!

8. Wenn es mich erwischt hat, hat mir ein Pfefferminztee mit trocken Brötchen immer geholfen!

9. Lieber nass und an der frischen Luft bleiben, als trocken im Zigarrenmief der anderen im Aufenthaltsraum sitzen.

10. Horizont betrachten und auf keinen Fall direkt ins Wasser schauen... das macht es nur noch schlimmer!

11. Drillen bis der Arzt kommt... Ablenkung und Gespräche mit anderen Anglern helfen meistens! und wenn es zu arg wird bischen was schnabulieren. Trocken brötchen, Cola, Tee... je nach geschmack.

Ob das euch jetzt hilft oder nicht weiss ich nicht, weil viele ähnliches sagen werden oder bereits gesagt haben. Ich drücke jedem Seekranken hier die Daumen, dass der Kelch an euch vorüber geht!


----------



## Ossipeter (4. August 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

|good: Hoffe es hilft. Habe meistens dann Probleme wenn ich mit Kutter oder Guidungboot im Auspuffdampf angeln muss.:v


----------



## Pike Perch (28. August 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Vielleicht hilft ja auch ein Akkupressurband (z.B. Seaband) siehe dazu auch: 
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID4040408_REF2478,00.html
http://www.taucher.net/forum/Wer_ha...band_gegen_Seekrankheit_benutzt__medi548.html

Habe selber immer arge Schwierigkeiten bei ner Bootstour und bin auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen Mittel. Von den Kaugummis lass ich lieber die Finger, davon wird mir nur noch mehr schlecht. Ich weiss, wovon ich spreche...:v

Ich denke, ich werde mal die Armbänder versuchen, sind nicht allzu teuer (rd. 9 €).

Also Versuch macht kluch...

Bis denne


----------



## Chris7 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Die meisten Mittel (Scopoderm, Vomacur) wirken recht gut gegen Seekrankheit. Allerdings haben sie, wie schon angesprochen, teilweise sehr starke Nebenwirkungen. Die am häufigsten verbreitete Nebenwirkung ist die Müdigkeit (Achtung beim Autofahren!!!) und eine herabgesetzte Reaktionsfähigkeit. Gerade das Scopoderm-Pflaster hat so seine Tücken: Man soll es mehrere Stunden vor der Ausfahrt aufkleben, damit es seine Wirkung voll entfalten kann. In Norwegen ist es mir aber passiert, daß ich dann am nächsten Morgen erst mal gegen den Türrahmen gerannt bin, weil das Mittel meine Koordination herabgesetzt hat. Nach einigen Momenten hat man sich aber daran gewöhnt und es geht normal weiter...  

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem o. a. Mittel "Vomacur" gemacht. Bereits vor der Ausfahrt, auf dem Kutter - nicht beim Autofahren! - eine oder zwei Tabletten eingenommen (je nach erwartetem Seegang) und dann eventuell noch mal eine um die Mittagszeit. Kaugummis oder "normale" Reisetabletten haben bei mir nicht geholfen. Das Pflaster gibt seine Wirkung regelmäßig an den Körper ab, kann aber bei einem höheren Bedarf bzw. Wellengang, schlecht nachdosiert werden. Meine Empfehlung lautet daher ganz klar "Vomacur".

Ach ja, noch wichtiger als irgend ein Mittel ist es, ausgeschlafen an Bord zu gehen. Ein übermüdeter Körper neigt sich sehr sehr schnell über die Rehling... |uhoh:


----------



## daro1110 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

vomex a retardkapseln n

eine davon zum frühstück und man hat den ganzen tag ruhe...ursprünglich ein mittel gegen übelkeit und erbrechen....wurde mir vom apotheker gegen seekrankheit empfohlen....wirkt hervorragend...die retardkapseln haben zudem den vorteil, das sie den wirkstoff über den ganzen tag verteilt abgeben, eine beim frühstück reicht also völlig aus.


----------



## Kübel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Vomex ? habe ich noch nie davon gehört. ist das rezeptpflichtig ? ab 5-6 windstärken helfen nähmlich bei mir keine reisetabletten mehr.:v
muss ich also unbedingt mal ausprobieren.#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Moin Andreas, ich antworte mal. Wir nehmen die Vomex auch für unsere Kinder. Die sind Apothekenpflichtig und auch nicht recht teuer. Im Gegensatz zu Scopoderm. Guckst Du hier. Oder hier.


----------



## defender11000 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Motilium und Sibelium  je eine am Tag, und du bleibst verschont von allem.
Hab erst eine Tour ans gelbe Riff hinter mir. Von 14 Mann hats 6 erwischt. Alle hatten etwas genommen, geholfen hats ihnen nichts.
Auch die Pflaster waren dran,alles ********!
Ein befreundeter Arzt, hat seine Doktorarbeit drüber geschrieben, Motilium und Sibelium, mehr kann ich euch nicht sagen.
Übrigens hab ich die 6 Kameraden auch wieder mit diesen Tabletten hingekriegt!
grus
andreas


----------



## fantazia (4. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*



michel66 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich leide unter o.g. Problem, wenn ich auf der Ostsee mit einem Angelkutter mitfahre - natürlich nicht bei Windstille oder leichtem Wind.
> 
> ...


nen kollegen haben diese hier immer sehr zuverlässig geholfen.
http://www.volksversand.de/product_info.php?info=p2011427_Superpep-Reisetabletten.html


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*



defender11000 schrieb:


> Motilium und Sibelium  je eine am Tag, und du bleibst verschont von allem.
> Hab erst eine Tour ans gelbe Riff hinter mir. Von 14 Mann hats 6 erwischt. Alle hatten etwas genommen, geholfen hats ihnen nichts.
> Auch die Pflaster waren dran,alles ********!
> Ein befreundeter Arzt, hat seine Doktorarbeit drüber geschrieben, Motilium und Sibelium, mehr kann ich euch nicht sagen.
> ...



Hallo Andreas,

da ich sehr große Probleme auf dem Boot habe, schlucke ich gezwungenermassen Tabletten. Leider haben die eine extreme Wirkung auf mich - mir wird zwar dann nicht mehr übel, jedoch kann ich schon mal 12 Stunden komplett durchschlafen (... und dies am Tage - schade um den Urlaub!).

Wie sind denn die Nebenwirkungen bei Motilium und Sibelium? Und warum 2 Produkte - helfen die auf unterschiedliche Weise?

Lieben Dank für deine Antwort!

Gruss
Petra


----------



## defender11000 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

ich habe keine Gegenwirkungen bemerken können.
Die anderen auch nicht. Wir haben sie jetzt schon ein paar mal genommen, noch nie gabs Probleme.
2 Tabletten daßhalb, weil sie unterschiedlich wirken, und im Zusammenspiel ein Optimum an Schutz bieten. Er hats mir damals erklärt, wie sie wirken, bin aber kein Mediziner, auserdem ists mir wurscht, helfen tun sie!!!
Eine geht irgendwie aufs Brechzentrum, und die andere auf irgend was anderes, ich glaube auch das Sibelium die Fließeigenschaft deß Blutes und gegen Gefäßverengung wikt.
Probiers einfach, ich kann nur gutes berichten!
gruß
andreas


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Moin, also ich gehe einen total anderen Weg. Ich nehme immer Vitamin C Kapseln. Eine Woche vor Angeltermin nehme ich morgens und abends ne Kapsel . Es sind die billigen von Rossmann (Drogerie) mit 300mg Vitamin C. Dann am reise Tag nehme ich morgens 2 und mittags eine. Hintergrund ist folgender Beitrag den ich schon öfter ( nicht nur in Foren sondern auch in der R&R) gelesen habe. Hier das Zitat:

_Hallo,

Ich hatte ja letzte Woche wieder nen Tonjob fuer die Apothekerkammer.
Reisemedizin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So ganz neu ist das Thema nicht, es wurde schon mal in einer Segelzeitschrift angeschnitten, ist nun aber angeblich auch durch halbwegs vernuenftige Studien belegt...

Seekrankheit, Reisekrankheit, Kopfschmerzen im Bus/am Boot, scheinen durch einen heftigen Histaminüberschuss im Körper verursacht zu sein. Soweit nix neues, in den klassischen Mitteln ist ja ein Antihistaminikum drin (Dimenhydrinat). Das hat halt durchaus Nebenwirkungen und wirkt auch nicht immer befriedigend. Nun scheint erwiesen zu sein, dass der Körper zum Abbau von Histamin enorme Vitamin C Mengen verbraucht. Einige gehen soweit zu sagen, dass die leut frueher deshalb auch Skorbut bekamen, nicht nur weil zu wenig im Essen enthalten war, sondern weil sie es eben zum Abbau in Unmenegen verbrauchten.

Naja, und nun hat man den Leuten Ascorbinsäure in hoher Dosis gegeben und das wirkte. 1g Ascorbinsäure, in Härtefaellen auch mal 2x1g. und schon waren die binnen kurzer zeit wieder fit. Ist sicher gesuender als Antihistaminika und macht nicht muede. Also ausprobieren. Vielleicht weiss unser "Martin" dazu auch naeheres. Vor Jahren hab ich ja was aufgeschnappt dass Ascorbinsäure in den Menge die Niere belastet, aber ich glaub da gings um regelmaessige Einnahme ueber längere Zeit.

Wenn das ganze am Histamin haengt, waers halt auch ratsam, dass man bestimmte Käsesorten, Rotwein, Salami und die ueblichen verdächtigen nicht unbedingt vor oder waehrend einer tagestour in sich reinhaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich finds jedenfalls einen interessanten Ansatz, auch wenn ich mich jetzt auf 2 Vortragende verlassen muss, weil ich keine Daten habe. Ich werds sicher ausprobieren, denn wenn ich nicht selbst steuere, werd ich nach 3 Wellen gruen im gesicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Bei mir klappt das super. Ich bin aber auch nicht extrem Seekrank gefährdet.


----------



## fjordbutt (13. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es hat geholfen, ich war weder auf der Fähre noch auf den Booten seekrank, lediglich ein einziges mal bin leicht "blass" geworden... und zwar als Dorsch1 und bine einen *rohen* Köhler auf dem Boot gefressen haben... bahh.. da wird mir jetzt noch schlecht...  :q




also der thread ist zwar schon ein paar tage alt, aber was bitte haben die beiden gemacht??? 

da ists ja kein wunder das du blass wurdest, sowas eckelhaftes und das noch direkt aufm boot vor deinen augen. also ich hätte da ein machtwort gesprochen, solche schweinerein könnt ihr im bett machen:q

#h

achso zum thema, 4 postafen (in norwegischer apo zu bekommen) ein bonekamp bei der ausfahrt und falls es losgehen sollte, eine superpep - dad wirkt!


----------



## cafabu (13. September 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Hy Michel66,
warscheinlich haben alle Recht. Bei dem Einen hilft dies bei dem Anderen dass. Was allerdings bei allen hilft: Oben an der Luft bleiben, sicheren Stand behalten und den Horizont fixieren.
Was aber bisher keiner gesagt hat, wäre die ärztliche HNO Kontrolle. Wenn es bei Dir exrem schlimm ist, kann es ein Zeichen sein, dass mit Deinem Innenohr etwas nicht stimmt. Dass hilft zwar nicht gegen die Seekrankheit, kann aber im Umkehrschluss ein Hinweiß auf einen patalogischen Vorgang im Ohr sein.


----------



## LM2000 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

*hallo Leute,
hier bin ich, der die Frage mal gestellt hatte...
danke für Eure Tipps!
Hier nun meine Erfahrungen, die ich bei den letzten Ausflügen gemacht habe!
Ich nehme die "Reisegold" pünktlich aller 2 Stunden (lt. Packungsbeilage aller 3-4 Stunden 1 bis 2 Tabletten)
die erste etwa 1 Stunde vorm Auslaufen.
Meine letzten 2 Ausflüge im Urlaub in Eckernförde habe ich so problemlos überstanden!
Der erste Ausflug mit Windstärke 4-6 legte ca 30% der Angler lahm...mir gings prima!
Der zweite Ausflug mit Windstärken zwischen 6 und 8(!!) brachte die gleiche Ausfallquote...aber mir ging es gut!!
Das schlimmste, was wahrscheinlich passieren kann, wenn man vergisst, Tabletten nachzulegen und die Wirkung dann mit einem Schlag aufhört!(musste ich ja schon durchmachen!)
Ich habe mir sogar getraut, bei Windstärke 6 auf dem Kahn Kaffee in mich reinzuschütten (wie übermütig)...und das ohne negative Auswirkungen!
Nebenwirkungen: Abends war ich etwas eher müde, was aber auch an dem Tag an der frischen Luft gelegen haben kann!?|wavey:*


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

moin LM2000, oder die Müdigkeit kommt vom Fische drillen :vik:


----------



## Trollingfischer (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Moin.
Ablenkung (nicht dran denken ) und ein weiten Blick ist das beste ! Von Apotheken halte ich nichts! 
Gruß


----------



## LM2000 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

...alles richtig...jeder muss das richtige für sich finden und für sich selbst entscheiden!
Da ich genau weiß, das mir sogar auf einer Kinderschaukel übel wird, habe ich einiges probiert und bin eben zu dieser Lösung gekommen!
Und da sich ja alles nur im Kopf anspielt fühle ich mich mit dieser Lösung sicher, der Gedanke an das, was evtl. schief gehen könnte ist seit dem absolut weg!#6
Und diese innere Ruhe und Sicherheit scheint das A und O bei der Bewältigung dieses Problems zu sein!
Doch diese "Sicherheit" wäre bestimmt schon gestört, wenn ich nun etwas anderes probieren würde, also lass ich es dabei!
Denn nix ist schlimmer, als "richtig" seekrank zu werden!:v


----------



## Stokker (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*



LM2000;1814543
Denn nix ist schlimmer schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Das ist etwas absolut tödliches.
> Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich sehr selten auf einen Kutter gehe. Mir wird einfach immer schlecht.Selbst auf der ruhigen Fähre nach Rodby.
> Die beste Waffe gegen die Übelkeit ist mein Schlauchboot, darin wird mir nie schlecht...


----------



## Gardenfly (2. November 2007)

*AW: Seekrank - was hilft dagegen ????*

Ich habe für mich den Schlusstrich gezogen und fahre nie wieder mit einen Kutter,und warum auch ? am Ufer habe ich deutlich besser gefangen, da es mir dort gut ging. :vik:


----------

